
An Official Code of Conduct for PHP Proposed - gunnarde
http://news.php.net/php.internals/90072
======
13thLetter
Well, we know how this will go. A number of commenters will object, pointing
out how the code of conduct reserves the right to police what people say in
non-project spaces, relies on secret evidence and opaque processes, and does
not protect people from being harassed for their political views. Then the
project maintainers will ignore them and install the code anyway.

